# filete de lomo a la plancha



## dico_

Hola:
¿Sabe alguien cómo se dice filete de lomo a la plancha en alemán?
Gracias.


----------



## Eva Maria

dico_ said:


> Hola:
> ¿Sabe alguien cómo se dice filete de lomo a la plancha en alemán?
> Gracias.


 
Dico,

Este plato se parece mucho a otro tuyo que Starry te ha ayudado a traducir anteriormente:

"solomillo a la plancha con guarnición" = "gegrilltes Filet (o "Filetsteak") mit Garnierung"

Al intentar traducir "filete de lomo", dudo entre "Lendenfilet" o "Schweinelende". Vielleicht Starry kann nochmal helfen!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Este plato se parece mucho a otro tuyo que Starry te ha ayudado a traducir anteriormente:
> 
> "solomillo a la plancha con guarnición" = "gegrilltes Filet (o "Filetsteak") mit Garnierung"
> 
> Al intentar traducir "filete de lomo", dudo entre "Lendenfilet" o "Schweinelende". Vielleicht Starry kann nochmal helfen!
> 
> EM


 
Aaah, unsere Essensexpertin ist wieder da 

Hallo EM! 

Ich wusste leider nicht, wie man es übersetzt, weil es wirklich dem anderem Gericht sehr ähnlich ist. Ich hätte vielleicht gesagt "*gegrilltes Schweinefilet*" oder so ähnlich (mein Wörterbuch sagt auch "Lende zu "lomo", aber es gibt kein Gericht, dass "Lendenfilet" heißt).

Pero no estoy segura, lo siento...


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Aaah, unsere Essensexpertin ist wieder da
> 
> Hallo EM!
> 
> Ich wusste leider nicht, wie man es übersetzt, weil es wirklich dem anderem Gericht sehr ähnlich ist. Ich hätte vielleicht gesagt "*gegrilltes Schweinefilet*" oder so ähnlich (mein Wörterbuch sagt auch "Lende zu "lomo", aber es gibt kein Gericht, dass "Lendenfilet" heißt).
> 
> Pero no estoy segura, lo siento...


 
Starry,

¡Encantada de volver a hablar contigo!

Todo esto de los cortes de carne es la mar de complicado!

Tal vez podamos aconsejar a Dico que ponga

"solomillo" (como no sabemos si es de cerdo o de ternera) = Filet / Schweinefilet / Kalbsfilet

"filete de lomo" (sólo puede ser de cerdo, ich glaube) = Schweinelendenfilet

Was meinst du?

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> Starry,
> 
> ¡Encantada de volver a hablar contigo!
> 
> Todo esto de los cortes de carne es la mar de complicado!
> 
> Tal vez podamos aconsejar a Dico que ponga
> 
> "solomillo" (como no sabemos si es de cerdo o de ternera) = Filet / Schweinefilet / Kalbsfilet
> 
> "filete de lomo" (sólo puede ser de cerdo, ich glaube) = Schweinelendenfilet
> 
> Was meinst du?
> 
> EM


Als Vegetarierin bin ich nicht die Geeigneteste für dieses Thema, aber ich habe Lendenfilet gefunden und anscheinend gibts das auch von Schwein und Kalb/Rind.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Als Vegetarierin bin ich nicht die Geeigneteste für dieses Thema, aber ich habe Lendenfilet gefunden und anscheinend gibts das auch von Schwein und Kalb/Rind.


 
Hallo, Aurin!

Nos volvemos a encontrar con cosas de comida, para variar!

Du hast Recht! Es verdad que puede ser solomillo de casi cualquier carne y lomo también. Pero en España, cuando en una carta de restaurante lees "solomillo", sin más indicación, automáticamente piensas primero en "de cerdo" y luego "de ternera" (hasta el punto que ni lo indican, y debes preguntar para cerciorarte que es de cerdo y no de ternera). Con "lomo", cuando no aparece indicado nada más, es más claro aún: siempre es de cerdo. Por cierto, en España no se suele servir carne de buey o de vaca, por lo menos no en bistecs, filetes o solomillos (los estofados aparte), que generalmente son de ternera.

He encontrado bastantes platos en menús por la red con "Schweinelendenfilet". Pienso que puede ser la mejor opción para Dico para traducir "filete de lomo".

Y la propuesta de Starry de "Schweinefilet" (o "Kalbsfilet") para "solomillo" me parece perfecta.

EM

PS: Había olvidado que eres vegetariana! Aber man (und frau) soll von allem wissen!


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> Hallo, Aurin!
> 
> Nos volvemos a encontrar con cosas de comida, para variar!
> 
> Du hast Recht! Es verdad que puede ser solomillo de casi cualquier carne y lomo también. Pero en España, cuando en una carta de restaurante lees "solomillo", sin más indicación, automáticamente piensas primero en "de cerdo" y luego "de ternera" (hasta el punto que ni lo indican, y debes preguntar para cerciorarte que es de cerdo y no de ternera). Con "lomo", cuando no aparece indicado nada más, es más claro aún: siempre es de cerdo. Por cierto, en España no se suele servir carne de buey o de vaca, por lo menos no en bistecs, filetes o solomillos (los estofados aparte), que generalmente son de ternera.
> 
> He encontrado bastantes platos en menús por la red con "Schweinelendenfilet". Pienso que puede ser la mejor opción para Dico para traducir "filete de lomo".
> 
> Y la propuesta de Starry de "Schweinefilet" (o "Kalbsfilet") para "solomillo" me parece perfecta.
> 
> EM
> 
> PS: Había olvidado que eres vegetariana! Aber man (und frau) soll von allem wissen!


 
¡Qué reencuentro!
También existe el "Rumpsteak" que he visto como traducción tanto del solomillo como del filete de lomo. Pero como no soy experta no lo sé.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> PS: Había olvidado que eres vegetariana! Aber man (und frau) soll von allem wissen!


 
Hahaha EM 

Jetzt muss ich mich wohl outen: ich habe eine 5jährige Tourismusschule besucht (d.h. ich hatte auch Koch- und Servierunterricht) und ich habe früher in verschiendenen Restaurants und Bars gearbeitet. Aber ich weiss auch nach Google Recherche nicht, wie man diese Art von Fleisch am besten übersetzen soll 

Una pregunta: cuál "red" sueles usar para tus investigaciónes?


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> Hahaha EM
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich wohl outen: ich habe eine 5jährige Tourismusschule besucht (d.h. ich hatte auch Koch- und Servierunterricht) und ich habe früher in verschiendenen Restaurants und Bars gearbeitet. Aber ich weiss auch nach Google Recherche nicht, wie man diese Art von Fleisch am besten übersetzen soll
> 
> Una pregunta: cuál "red" sueles usar para tus investigaciónes?


 
Si la pregunta era para mí: Investigo o en google o en las cartas de menú de los restaurantes de mi entorno (vivo en una zona turística) o mis propias traducciones de cartas de menú.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> ¡Qué reencuentro!
> También existe el "Rumpsteak" que he visto como traducción tanto del solomillo como del filete de lomo. Pero como no soy experta no lo sé.


 
Aurin,

Ah, sí, "Rumpsteak", como "Filetsteak" más o menos.

Pero creo que mejor que Dico no se complique y vaya a lo sencillo: Schweinefilet / Kalbsfilet / Filet para "solomillo" y Schweinelendenfilet para "filete de lomo".

A ver qué decide!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Hahaha EM
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich wohl outen: ich habe eine 5jährige Tourismusschule besucht (d.h. ich hatte auch Koch- und Servierunterricht) und ich habe früher in verschiendenen Restaurants und Bars gearbeitet. Aber ich weiss auch nach Google Recherche nicht, wie man diese Art von Fleisch am besten übersetzen soll
> 
> Una pregunta: cuál "red" sueles usar para tus investigaciónes?


 
Guten Abend!

Tanto si la pregunta también es para mí como sino, contesto:

Además de Google, donde encuentro menús de restaurantes de todo el mundo, también consulto varios glossaries especializados. Creo que el mejor - de los que yo conozco- es uno catalán, una base de datos lexicográficos multilingüe, www.termcat.cat. 

EM


----------



## ANTÍA

Hola a todos.
Simplemente quería hacer una aclaración.

En españa, en un restaurante, si se quiere pedir un solomillo de cerdo, es mejor especificarlo. 

Existen solomillos y lomo de todas las variedades de carne. Preferentemente de ternera o de buey.
Pregunta a un Vasco o a un Castellano por no decir otros.

Qué solomillo se quiere: Schweinefilet - kalbsfilet\ Rind.?
Si no se especifica suele ser de ternera o de buey. Esa es mi opinión.
Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

ANTÍA said:


> Hola a todos.
> Simplemente quería hacer una aclaración.
> 
> En españa, en un restaurante, si se quiere pedir un solomillo de cerdo, es mejor especificarlo.
> 
> Existen solomillos y lomo de todas las variedades de carne. Preferentemente de ternera o de buey.
> Pregunta a un Vasco o a un Castellano por no decir otros.
> 
> Qué solomillo se quiere: Schweinefilet - kalbsfilet\ Rind.?
> Si no se especifica suele ser de ternera o de buey. Esa es mi opinión.
> Saludos


 
Antía,

Gracias por tus puntualizaciones. Mis comentarios surgieron de mi propia experiencia con menús en Cataluña, tanto de restaurantes propiamente catalanes como de locales de otras zonas de España implantados en los Países Catalanes. En todas las demás variadas regiones de la Península existen especialidades, usos y costumbres que seguro que desconozco.

Dico decidirá, según la zona donde debe traducir sus menús, a qué solomillo y filete de lomo se refiere!

EM


----------

